# More gearbox problems



## yorkslass (Sep 14, 2011)

hi we have a fiat 2.8 engine and had to have the first and second gears changed at about 14 thousand miles( van was then about six years old) .about two years ago the second gear started to grind again so i have managed to drive by missing it out most of the time.now the third gear is grinding sometimes. my question is would you a) have the box reconed again b) get a different recon box or c)get a secondhand box. all opinions gratefully received.


----------



## Miz (Sep 14, 2011)

yorkslass said:


> hi we have a fiat 2.8 engine and had to have the first and second gears changed at about 14 thousand miles( van was then about six years old) .about two years ago the second gear started to grind again so i have managed to drive by missing it out most of the time.now the third gear is grinding sometimes. my question is would you a) have the box reconed again b) get a different recon box or c)get a secondhand box. all opinions gratefully received.



I would look for a secondhand box and recon that myself, then once swapped sell the original.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 15, 2011)

if it was mine ,i would be down to the scrappy for a box  and swap them over .but advising others i would say an exchange box , not your orig one though mabey a faulty casing .  what milage have you done on this recon box .ok there not the best box in the world but i would expect at least 80 k out of one.even more .


----------



## wolly (Sep 15, 2011)

*wolly north yorkshire*

hi
sorry to hear about your gearbox i have had fiat pug and citroen all the same box thay are vary soft gears my first one did 3rd gear at 8000.second one did first gear at 1099. got done under warranty. third one did 5th gear i have wrote many letters to pug  they are not intrested. ford are a much better box but they had problems at one time, but where soon to put it right.my locol garage will take the box out and send it away, have it reconditioned and fit back in  for around £500 it is crucial you have the correct oil in and the correct amount. all the best 
wolly


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 15, 2011)

mandrake said:


> if it was mine ,i would be down to the scrappy for a box  and swap them over .but advising others i would say an exchange box , not your orig one though mabey a faulty casing .  what milage have you done on this recon box .ok there not the best box in the world but i would expect at least 80 k out of one.even more .


 
probably done about 17,000miles when the problem reared its ugly head again. i am not immpressed. we had a vw lt that had done nearly 300,000miles when it went to van heaven and the gearbox was still fantastic. would like a ford or merc as a base but funds are scarce so we will have to stick with what weve got. we are really pleased with the conversion, a sundance, just a shame about the van.


----------



## cooljules (Sep 15, 2011)

yorkslass said:


> probably done about 17,000miles when the problem reared its ugly head again. i am not immpressed. we had a vw lt that had done nearly 300,000miles when it went to van heaven and the gearbox was still fantastic. would like a ford or merc as a base but funds are scarce so we will have to stick with what weve got. we are really pleased with the conversion, a sundance, just a shame about the van.


 
the gearbox on my bmw car started to go not long ago, almost 300,000 miles..it was only a bearing.

with how far you are getting, i wouldnt trust a nice long european trip :-(


----------



## runnach (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a 2002 Ducato 2.8 with a similar problem with 3rd gear.

I was told by a gearbox specialist that the Ducatos used two variations of the same box labelled ME and I believe ML boxes

My point is find out what you have before buying a replacement.

TBH I have left mine as it is for the time being and probably covered 10000 miles Its driveable and can cause no further damage

Channa


----------



## maingate (Sep 30, 2011)

Fiat changed the gearbox around 2002. The earlier one was a 4 speed box with a 5th gear tagged on. The new one does not have the bolted on 5th gear housing.

If your reverse gear is towards you and back, then you have the old box. If reverse is away from you and forward, it is the new one. My description is for RHD, I assume that yours is LHD but you will know what I mean.


----------



## runnach (Sep 30, 2011)

maingate said:


> Fiat changed the gearbox around 2002. The earlier one was a 4 speed box with a 5th gear tagged on. The new one does not have the bolted on 5th gear housing.
> 
> If your reverse gear is towards you and back, then you have the old box. If reverse is away from you and forward, it is the new one. My description is for RHD, I assume that yours is LHD but you will know what I mean.



This perhaps ties in with what the gearbox people told me ME/ ML gearbox and I can concur things did change around 2002. 

The guy also mentioned something about the amont of 'float'
 being critical.... To be truthful he lost me a bit at that stage. 

Channa


----------

